# Jetta V 2.5L Battery WTF???



## Alpinevelo (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I am looking at replacing the battery for my 2005.5 Jetta V, but holly crap anywhere I look it costs close to $150.00!!!??? I also hava an Audi A6 and the battery for that is only $70.00 what is the deal? 

Do you recommend a specific brand or place where I could buy it cheaper? I've checked with Autozone, and Checker Auto (CSK Auto) I live in Arizona, so I need to buy a battery that will endure the heat... 



Thanks in advance!


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

I recommend you go to one of your good local dealers and bring a coupon. You can buy the battery from the dealer parts department. The oem battery I have has being working in the TX heat for 4 years with absolutely no problems and it continues to work. The battery on this car is very large I think thats why it is so expensive. You may be able to order one from paul at KefferVW with the vortex discount if your dealers are charging too much.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

You can also try sears. see if they have a die hard international that fits.

Andre


----------



## Alpinevelo (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks! Imtried Die Hard and no luck, they focus on American made cars I'm told. I did check with my VW dealer and interestingly enough I was able to get it for $102.00 plus $10.00 for the core recicling. Still an expensive battery, but saved about $40.00... It is a rare battery 48c size... Thank you for your help!!!

Peace,

A.


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

It is an expensive battery but the dealer is always a good place to start looking for parts. I personally hate non oem parts so I will always go to the dealer first b4 I go somewhere else. I glad you were able to find a better price at the dealer.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

I got a battery from the dealer for $95.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

We had our 2005.5 Jetta for almost 4 years and 80K miles with no issues whatsoever. And that's through Colorado summer heat and hard-start winters. How many miles are on your Jetta? 

- Jeremy.


----------



## DRGraphix (Jun 7, 2008)

I got my battery at Sam's for $70. Good ol Energizer, no problems, even with a system.


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

I live in the northeast and I have to admit the cold does more hell on a battery than the heat. Of course, I've never been to Texas or had to use a car there so I can't be sure.


----------

